# How long will it take to be assessed by engineers australia ?



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

i had send my CDR to EA for assessing as Electronics Engineer in 6th February. The current status as per EA is as follows :

"Your application has been received on 06 February 2012.
Your Contact ID number is 4079553, please use it in any further correspondence.

Your file is currently in the queue, waiting to be assigned to a migration skills assessor. The current waiting delay is 12 weeks. Please be patient as we are currently processing applications received on 23 January 2012. "

So, can anyone please tell me how long will they take to get my skills assessed ? 

Thank you.

regards,
ak


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

can anyone please suggest me ?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

we got our assessment done last month.. for us it took 5 weeks.. i guess you will get urs by 3rd week of march.. good luck..


----------



## febilanejr (Apr 23, 2011)

yas.ho said:


> we got our assessment done last month.. for us it took 5 weeks.. i guess you will get urs by 3rd week of march.. good luck..


Hi all, Im new here. I want to know how to assessed by Engineers of Australia?
Is there any thread that explain the steps by steps and all requirements?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi febilanejr,

You can find the information at Engineers Australia's website: Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia


----------



## mmurshed2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

For me It took 12 weeks


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

mmurshed2000 said:


> For me It took 12 weeks


Oh..pretty long time they take then!! When did you send your documents ?

I so badly need to be assessed soon. I am running out of time. I was hoping they will take 2 months to give me my result but seems not possible.


----------



## mmurshed2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Oh..pretty long time they take then!! When did you send your documents ?
> 
> I so badly need to be assessed soon. I am running out of time. I was hoping they will take 2 months to give me my result but seems not possible.


I got it done last year 1st february,2011 and got it back in 28th of April,2011. It took long time because I am working in IT but basically my degree was in Electrical Engineering. So i have to go through CDR process.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*CDR process and Should apply myself or through agent*

Hi mmurshed2000,

I m also working in IT since past 15 years, I also have Bachelors in ELectrical Engineering from IIT Roorkee. 

I have yet to start my application for PR.

Please explain me what is this CDR process, and will my application also go through CDR process. Please provide any links or pointers to same.

Also have you filed your application yourself? I m in dilemma whether to file myself or go through any agent?

Thanks, looking forward for your inputs and any other in same boat.

Thanks.



mmurshed2000 said:


> I got it done last year 1st february,2011 and got it back in 28th of April,2011. It took long time because I am working in IT but basically my degree was in Electrical Engineering. So i have to go through CDR process.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

5 weeks is really fast..
guess you are lucky...



yas.ho said:


> we got our assessment done last month.. for us it took 5 weeks.. i guess you will get urs by 3rd week of march.. good luck..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

If EA says 12 weeks then you gotta wait..
anything before that will be a bonus..



akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> i had send my CDR to EA for assessing as Electronics Engineer in 6th February. The current status as per EA is as follows :
> 
> ...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

well yeah i guess we got lucky.. we got both the qualifications and work experience assessed.. paid extra for it.. but it was worth it.. got 10 years experience now.. 
and *akmirror*, give it a shot.. you might get lucky n get it sooner than you expect..


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> 5 weeks is really fast..
> guess you are lucky...



yes lucky very lucky...i wish i can get some of this kind of luck...i had send my documents in 6th feb ...


----------



## mission97 (Jan 3, 2012)

akmirror said:


> can anyone please suggest me ?


Have u applied for both qualification and work experience assessments?

Regards,
Mission


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

mission97 said:


> Have u applied for both qualification and work experience assessments?
> 
> Regards,
> Mission


I have applied for my qualifications only by sending cdr. I only have 2 years of experience. So i didn't apply for experience qualifications.

Thank you.


----------



## febilanejr (Apr 23, 2011)

akmirror said:


> I have applied for my qualifications only by sending cdr. I only have 2 years of experience. So i didn't apply for experience qualifications.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi akmirror im nebie here can I ask a question regarding CDR Im Confucius and un able to finish my CDR, anyway do you use an agent or you do by your own


----------



## mmurshed2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi mmurshed2000,
> 
> I m also working in IT since past 15 years, I also have Bachelors in ELectrical Engineering from IIT Roorkee.
> 
> ...


Bro

I think our situations are very common. I wanted to uplaod some docs which I think would be helpful for you.But dew space limitation I am uable to upload it. Please provide your email address so that I can mail it you.

Murshed


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

febilanejr said:


> Hi akmirror im nebie here can I ask a question regarding CDR Im Confucius and un able to finish my CDR, anyway do you use an agent or you do by your own


Well I did on my own. i know writing cdr takes a lot of application but i think it can be done. Just follow some samples and then you can get a feel and structure of it. You need to describe 3 career episodes and show your engineering credentials through them. best of luck!!

P.S : I actually am not a expert in it as I am currently in the process to be assessed. I hope they assess me well. Only after that will I be able to say I can guide people in writing CDRs.


----------



## febilanejr (Apr 23, 2011)

akmirror said:


> Well I did on my own. i know writing cdr takes a lot of application but i think it can be done. Just follow some samples and then you can get a feel and structure of it. You need to describe 3 career episodes and show your engineering credentials through them. best of luck!!
> 
> P.S : I actually am not a expert in it as I am currently in the process to be assessed. I hope they assess me well. Only after that will I be able to say I can guide people in writing CDRs.


Thank you for your immediate reply. wish you all the luck. If you don't mind can I PM you some question regarding CDR need some help pls.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*my email id*



mmurshed2000 said:


> Bro
> 
> I think our situations are very common. I wanted to uplaod some docs which I think would be helpful for you.But dew space limitation I am uable to upload it. Please provide your email address so that I can mail it you.
> 
> Murshed


Hi murshed,


my email id is [email protected]. Thanks so much for your help.

Thanks.


----------



## mmurshed2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi murshed,
> 
> 
> my email id is [email protected]. Thanks so much for your help.
> ...


check your mail, bro.:clap2:


----------



## mmurshed2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi murshed,
> 
> 
> my email id is [email protected]. Thanks so much for your help.
> ...


I have just sent you the sample documents of CDR. go through the documents. You have to allign your work experience and submit 3 carrier episodes. follow the EA booklet and compare the documents that I sent you.

For my case although I have my degree in electrcial engineering I wrote three carrier episodes along with other documents pointing that I am a ICT professional and got refused.

I was very upset but as a last chance I asked my EA assessment officer what occupation i will get according to my submitted documents.

luckily she offered me electrical technologist post which was in the SOL list and I am through.

So if you get refused in the first time don't get upset,ask the case officer what occupation she or he can offer. May be it will help you.

Thanks


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

mmurshed2000 said:


> I have just sent you the sample documents of CDR. go through the documents. You have to allign your work experience and submit 3 carrier episodes. follow the EA booklet and compare the documents that I sent you.
> 
> For my case although I have my degree in electrcial engineering I wrote three carrier episodes along with other documents pointing that I am a ICT professional and got refused.
> 
> ...


Oh thats good to know, congratulations. Good that Australian are quiet accommodating compared to Canada. Good that you inquired and they gave you response. Thanks for the CDR, I have sent you email, kindly reply to that. Everything will go well for you. Congrats once again.


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi mmurshed2000 / indian01,

I am preparing to apply for Australia Skill Assessment. Writing my CDR episode. 

Can you share me sample CDR episode, It will be helpful for my preparation. 

My email id karthickmurugan0 (at) gmail (dot) com.

Thanks,
KM


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

*please help*



mmurshed2000 said:


> I have just sent you the sample documents of CDR. go through the documents. You have to allign your work experience and submit 3 carrier episodes. follow the EA booklet and compare the documents that I sent you.
> 
> For my case although I have my degree in electrcial engineering I wrote three carrier episodes along with other documents pointing that I am a ICT professional and got refused.
> 
> ...



Hi, Sorry to interrupt! Can you please help me know when I will receive the assessment from EA. This is my history :

Documents Received Confirmed by EA : 6th February 2012

when I asked the status of EA by sending subject : STATUS to [email protected] today , I got this auto reply from them:

1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.10 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 8 February 2012 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

Does this mean my CDR documents are also with assessing officer as I have their receipt which says my docs were reached in 6th February ? According to you, how long should it take now for me ? 



I would be grateful for your kind reply 

Regards,
Ak


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

@ akmirror:
this means that your assessment would be done n most probably dispatched.. it will be in the post currently.. as they are currently on the files received on 8th.. so the ones received before 8th would be done.. 
just a few more days to wait for the post i guess.. good luck..


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> @ akmirror:
> this means that your assessment would be done n most probably dispatched.. it will be in the post currently.. as they are currently on the files received on 8th.. so the ones received before 8th would be done..
> just a few more days to wait for the post i guess.. good luck..


Hi,

But i have some doubt. I have not been messaged in my email address regarding the assessment still. I thought they wud send me email before dispatching the letter. 

Can i send an email to [email protected] to ask for my case what is happening ? will they reply ?

I want to arrange DHL for the post. what shud i do ?

Thanks

AK


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Please help me with your suggestions,


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

i have sent you a visitors message please check that..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

they will not be sending any email...
You are gonna get the EA assessment in the mail directly..



akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> But i have some doubt. I have not been messaged in my email address regarding the assessment still. I thought they wud send me email before dispatching the letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> they will not be sending any email...
> You are gonna get the EA assessment in the mail directly..



Does the status of today which says that CDR applications received on 8th Feb are being assessed by officer , mean that my CDR which was sent in 6th feb has been checked and i have been assessed and that EA has sent my letter to post ?

I just cant believe its not even 2 months complete and they have sent ?? me ....ppl said it wud take at least 3-4 months for that...

anyways...hoping for some good news...


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> they will not be sending any email...
> You are gonna get the EA assessment in the mail directly..


Hi, actually my problem is that I have no postal address of mine.. I just mentioned the po box of the city where I live...is it sufficient for me to get that letter...

I am hoping to get that letter from the general post office of Nepal....

I live in kathmandu and its PO box is 44600. I have only mentioned this....i hope its ok....let me know...plz


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> If EA says 12 weeks then you gotta wait..
> anything before that will be a bonus..


Hi friends,

I have something to tell you. I got this message from EA regarding my assessment. 

"If you wish to use a courier you must arrange that yourself. I will advise you by e-mail when the letter is ready for collection by your courier."

One document was missing from my application that I sent it and it reached today. They even said this "You cannot get an outcome until all the required material is with us. Once it is here letter production will take about one week. Do not alert your courier until I tell you the letter is ready for collection"


My question is I had told them to send via courier. What is the procedure to do this so that I can use courier like DHL ? Do I have to go to Dhl offfice and tell them that please pick up my document from EA ...sth like this ??? I really dont have any idea but just want to use courier for pickup to receive my letter quickly. 

Please help me what should i do ?? 

Awaiting your reply. 

Regards,
Ak


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

In the US, I believe DHL or FedEx do not deliver to PO Box address. I think this would apply internationally because they have no access to the PO Boxes since they are locked.

Are you waiting for your assessment letter? EA just sent me the letter through regular Australian mail. If you require for them through send through a courier, you will need to have a residential or business address in where the delivery person can have a place to drop it off.

You can sign up for an acct with FedEx online that is linked to your credit card. Then provide the FedEx acct to EA and request them through send it through FedEx. It will be unlikely that EA will pay for the courier delivery cost on your behalf in advance. If you provide the acct number, EA just needs to put your letter in the FedEx envelope without any cost to them.

If you only want to use a PO Box, then they will just mail it through regular Australian mail.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

jb12 said:


> In the US, I believe DHL or FedEx do not deliver to PO Box address. I think this would apply internationally because they have no access to the PO Boxes since they are locked.
> 
> Are you waiting for your assessment letter? EA just sent me the letter through regular Australian mail. If you require for them through send through a courier, you will need to have a residential or business address in where the delivery person can have a place to drop it off.
> 
> ...



Oh..I think now it is better to use my PO box number...how long will it take to reach normally ?? any idea....I am from Kathmandu, Nepal!!!

Regards,
AK


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not sure. I live in the US. Check out the website of the Australia's postal service if they have a time frame. Otherwise just google it and you'll probably find an answer.


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

Greetings everyone,
I want to know the current time frames for issuance of CID number (after receipt of application) and CDR assessment. My application reached EA on 25th june, 2014, but still no acknowledgement or issuance of CID number. Also, does the assessment commences after EA gives you CID number, or does it begin right after the receipt of CDR application?
please let me know.... thanks


----------

